# [OT] E il gruppo utenti di gentoo? - OUTDATED

## Peach

UPDATE 2

Si è finalmente giunti ad un'idea concreta dei nomi da dover inserire nel poll... questo mio sondaggio è quindi "fuori moda" e presto ne verrà aperto aggiornato a cui tutti possano dare la loro opinione al rientro dalle loro vacanze  :Smile: 

UPDATE

si sono fatte numerose proposte, quelle che sono state ritenute le migliori sono quelle del poll... votate gente, votate (e ricordate che italiani = italiofoni)

il nome scelto penso che sarebbe opportuno sbatterlo sulla g-shirt relativa  :Wink: 

[OT] t-shirt per GENTOO ITALIA user group

--

allora le tavanate che sono venute fuori sono le seguenti

1) GGI (Gruppo Gentoo Italia)

2) FIG (Fans Italiani di Gentoo ...ci manca una a - xlyz)

3) GUPI (Gruppo Utenti Portage Italia - forse troppo BSD style)

4) GIF (Gentoo Italian Fans)

5) GENI (GEntooNiai Italia ma anche leggibile come GENtoo Italia)

- GIGU (Gentoo Italia Gruppo Utenti)

- GenIt ug (un misto tra ... ... thanks codadilupo)

- GRUGEI (GRuppo Utenti GEntoo Italia)

- GentooGUI (dove ovviamente GUI=Gruppo Utenti Italia)

- GRIUG (GRuppo Italiano Utenti Gentoo)

- IGUG (suggerito da DarkSSJ penso possa essere qualcosa tipo Italia Gentoo User Group)

- GDG (Gente di Gentoo)

(...aspettiamo solo vostre idee)Last edited by Peach on Sun Aug 24, 2003 2:47 pm; edited 16 times in total

----------

## cerri

A me non piace nessuno...  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

proponi  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> A me non piace nessuno... 

 

neanche a me ma siamo un po' carenti di idee

----------

## cerri

Hai ragione le lamentele sono "useless".

Al momento mi viene in mente solo GentooIP (italian people) ma una scritta inglese e' raccapricciante...

Senno un semplice "Gruppo Gentoo Italia" no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Senno un semplice "Gruppo Gentoo Italia" no?

 

GGI semplice e pulito non male a me non dispiace affatto.

----------

## Peach

aggiunta on top  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Senno un semplice "Gruppo Gentoo Italia" no? 
> 
> GGI semplice e pulito non male a me non dispiace affatto.

 

E' bello, ma io preferisco gli acronimi che si possano leggere come una parola sola... per dire: R.E.M. io l'ho sempre letto Rem, non Ar I Em, come vorrebbero gli inglesi: cosi' GGI E' leggibile solo all'inglese, e mi fa preferire GUI... ma e' solo una mia fisima, quella di leggere all'italiana, per cui...   :Wink: 

Coda

Pero' si puo' sempre battezzarlo GiGi Hi,hi  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

"GGI" e' carino perche' (ora che ci penso , io sto male) e' un rafforzativo della letterea G, simbolo di Gentoo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Benve

sarebbe bello una parola con un senso (magari un animale)

tipo G.A.T.T.O.

che voglia dire qualcosa, ma non mi viene in mente niente di scrivibile

----------

## Peach

 *Benve wrote:*   

> sarebbe bello una parola con un senso (magari un animale)
> 
> tipo G.A.T.T.O.
> 
> 

 

non dire G.A.T.T.O. se non ce l'hai nel sacco (e che significherebbe???)

----------

## Benve

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   sarebbe bello una parola con un senso (magari un animale)
> 
> tipo G.A.T.T.O.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Gatto è un esempio è il primo animale che comincia con la g che mi è venuto in mente, mi stanno anche antipatici i gatti

----------

## xlyz

Fans Italiani di Gentoo

ci vorrebbe una "a" ma non mi viene   :Cool: 

----------

## bubble27

 :Idea:   cosa ne dite di GUPI (Gentoo Utenti/User Portage Italia/italy) 

mi sa tanto di BSD ..... xò l ho detta .... bye GENTOOAGLIA

----------

## Yans

mi piace GentooIP   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Gentoo

Italian

Fans

Gif =)

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Gentoo
> 
> Italian
> 
> Fans
> ...

 

Era cosi' semplice !  :Shocked: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> Fans Italiani di Gentoo
> 
> ci vorrebbe una "a" ma non mi viene  

 

Basterebbe "A"ssociazione .... ma non dire che te l'ho detto io  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

In canale ho proposto questo:

GNNI = GentooNiaNi Italia

prontamente è stato modificato in 

GENNI = GEntooNiaNi Italia

modificato altremodo in

GENI = GEntooNiai Italia

P.S. in irc sono Albertoz (per chi mi conosce)  :Very Happy: Last edited by MoRPh3uSz on Tue Aug 12, 2003 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bsolar

 *koma wrote:*   

> Gentoo
> 
> Italian
> 
> Fans
> ...

 

Società Fans Italiani Gentoo = SFIG  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *MoRPh3uSz wrote:*   

> In canale ho proposto questo:
> 
> GNNI = GentooNiaNi Italia
> 
> prontamente è stato modificato in 
> ...

 

Il mio voto e' per genni

(d'altr'onde le mie chitarre si chiamano Betty, Camilla e Gabry, il violino -ovviamente- Lino, e il flauto, Uto (questa fa ca'agare, lo so) )

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il mio voto e' per genni
> 
> (d'altr'onde le mie chitarre si chiamano Betty, Camilla e Gabry, il violino -ovviamente- Lino, e il flauto, Uto (questa fa ca'agare, lo so) )
> ...

 

si ma voglio vederti a dire:

 *Quote:*   

> "salve sono di Genni..."

 

piuttosto fa più figura qualcosa tipo:

 *Quote:*   

> "salve sono dei Geni..."

 

e ti mandarono a disinnescare una bomba... (ps: qualsiasi filo tu tagli è quello giusto come insegna la tv)

----------

## koma

suggerirei di trasformare questo tread in un pool. Cerri cosa ne pensi?

Bsolar?

----------

## xlyz

io voto per GIF

(anche se FIG mi sembrava più, come dire, evocativo...)

peach, fai una short list e facci un poll, così si decide

----------

## Peach

ditemi cosa mettere in poll se pensate che le idee siano ormai state spulciate in lungo e in largo

io considererei che ogni riferimento a gentoo possa essere abbreviato sia con "G" che con "GEN" come alcuni pacchetti (cfr. genlop) poi vedete un po...

----------

## koma

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> io voto per GIF
> 
> (anche se FIG mi sembrava più, come dire, evocativo...)
> 
> peach, fai una short list e facci un poll, così si decide

 

Dank  :Wink:  ti regalerò una maglietta di gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xlyz

le 5 che vedo adesso in cima al thread per me vanno bene

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma voglio vederti a dire:
> 
>  *Quote:*   "salve sono di Genni..." 
> ...

 

Beh, ma tu rovescia il punto di vista. Pensa, quando ti telefonano gli amici per chiederti di uscire, e tu gli rispondi: "No, 'Sta sera vado da Genni"....

E loro:" ma tutte le sere con Genni? Caspita!"

Ne guadagni in popolarità  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e ti mandarono a disinnescare una bomba... (ps: qualsiasi filo tu tagli è quello giusto come insegna la tv)

 

per fortuna non ho ereditato da mio padre, che e' daltonico, altrimenti il filo sarebbe davvero sempre quello giusto: li vedrei tutti invariabilmente rossi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Gentoo
> 
> Italian
> 
> Fans
> ...

 

Sia GIF che GGI mi piacciono.

----------

## leon_73

Anche io voto per GIF

Leo

----------

## dnix

se vogliamo vedere gli standard sarebbe IGUG Italian Gento User Group, ma poi si cadrebbe nella monotonia... ad esempio faccio parte dell' IGLU (http://iglu.cc.uniud.it) che e' l'IGLU Gruppo Linux Udine. E allora perche' no IG? Fichi, con doppia ricorsione... IGIG? IG Italian Gentoo... dove IG sta per IG IG ITalian Gentoo e si potrebbero scrivere manuali sull'induzione per dimostrare la correttezza di questa grammatica... scusate, ma non mi funziona l'accelerazione 3D e non ho sfoghi... e java non capisce niente e io neppure... orco! vi sto tediando?

----------

## codadilupo

 *dnix wrote:*   

> se vogliamo vedere gli standard sarebbe IGUG Italian Gento User Group, ma poi si cadrebbe nella monotonia... ad esempio faccio parte dell' IGLU (http://iglu.cc.uniud.it) che e' l'IGLU Gruppo Linux Udine. E allora perche' no IG? Fichi, con doppia ricorsione... IGIG? IG Italian Gentoo... dove IG sta per IG IG ITalian Gentoo e si potrebbero scrivere manuali sull'induzione per dimostrare la correttezza di questa grammatica... scusate, ma non mi funziona l'accelerazione 3D e non ho sfoghi... e java non capisce niente e io neppure... orco! vi sto tediando?

 

Giammai! Adoriamo gli acronimi ricorsivi   :Cool: 

Coda

----------

## paolo

Gentoo (Linux) Italia User Group

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## JacoMozzi

Anch'io opterei per geni o genni   :Very Happy: 

Jaco

----------

## hellraiser

che ne dite   di  GIG

non so kosa possa significare...fatevi    veni' qualke idea   :Laughing:  [/b]

----------

## codadilupo

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> che ne dite   di  GIG
> 
> non so kosa possa significare...fatevi    veni' qualke idea   [/b]

 

Gentoo Is Gentoo (but it's not unix  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## akiross

perche' stiamo qui a discutere quando si e' gia data la soluzione ideale??

 *Quote:*   

> Società Fans Italiani Gentoo = SFIG

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  VAI BSOLAR   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ummm anche io voto per GENI

direi che e' l'unico aggettivo che si addice agli utenti Gentoo  :Very Happy:  (me escluso)

ma IGIG cosa vuol dire?

Italian Gentoo Iuser Group?   :Laughing: 

e GIG? non era mica una marca di giocattoli?? no no... poi ci fanno causa ...  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## ScolaBirra

Ora rompo le uova nel paniere... 

non siamo tutti italiani, quindi sarebbe piu' "democratico"   :Rolling Eyes:   mettere un italofoni al posto di italiani o italia...

(92 minuti d'insulti....)

Scola

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Ora rompo le uova nel paniere... 
> 
> non siamo tutti italiani, quindi sarebbe piu' "democratico"    mettere un italofoni al posto di italiani o italia...
> 
> (92 minuti d'insulti....)
> ...

 

Purtroppo siamo noi (svizzeri italiani) gli "extracomunitari" quindi 

dobbiamo adeguarci. 

Comuque s e possibile anche per me italofoni sarebbe meglio.

----------

## JacoMozzi

idem   :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

bhe, io sono italianissimo, pero' mi sembra anche giusto comprendere tutti...

----------

## shev

Ok, butto la mia (non mi pare di averla già letta, ho scorso velocemente il thread)...

Gic (che in teoria dovrebbe suonare tipo geek, se preferite aggiungete una s e lo facciamo suonare come geeks).

Ovviamente poi le lettere si prestano ad ogni acronimo: Gentoo Italian Club, etc etc

My 2 centsLast edited by shev on Thu Aug 14, 2003 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Gic (che in teoria dovrebbe suonare tipo geek, se preferite aggiungete una s e lo facciamo suonare come geeks).

 

Decisamente carino   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ok, butto la mia (non mi pare di averla già letta, ho scorso velocemente il thread)...
> 
> Gic (che in teoria dovrebbe suonare tipo geek, se preferite aggiungete una s e lo facciamo suonare come geeks).
> 
> Ovviamente poi le lettere si prestano ad ogni acronimo: Gentoo Italia Club, etc etc
> ...

 

Ora Gic e' quella che preferisco di piu'. Grande Shev anche se non

c'e' bisogno di dirlo.

----------

## shev

Ma mi stavo chiedendo, giusto per fare chiarezza: il nome che stiamo cercando è per creare un gruppo abbastanza ufficiale di appassionati italiani (o cmq che parlano italiano) dedicato a Gentoo, sulla flasa riga del Gufi et similia?

Scopi del gruppo quali sarebbero? Organizzare raduni, vendere magliette, adesivi e gadget, organizzare la presenza del gruppo "italofilo" alle varie manifestazioni e cosette del genere (la doc credo avanzi, visto che già ci pensano egregiamente su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia)? Insomma, gestire tutto ciò che è gentoo in Italia (e zone che parlano Italiano)?

Se così fosse, avremo bisogno di un sito web e dunque di spazio? Di uno statuto?

Per concludere, se vogliamo seriamente creare tale gruppo, idea che mi entusiasma, direi che oltre a fare ottime discussioni sul nome da dare al gruppo e come creare le magliette, potremmo iniziare anche a pensare seriamente all'infrastruttura di base, cercare spazio web e cose simili. Insomma, cominciare ad organizzarci in un gruppetto (libero e aperto a tutti ovviamente) per fare le cose bene e con coerenza.

Io se volete sono ovviamente disponibile a dare tutto l'aiuto possibile. Credo di potermi procurare spazio web serio per l'eventuale sito, collaborare per le linee base che guideranno il gruppo e tutto ciò che potrà servire.

Fatemi sapere cosa ne pensate, che idee avete (sono stato assente ultimamente, non so di preciso cosa abbiate deciso) e vediamo di dare concretezza a questo splendido gruppo (che già esiste, come testimonia questo forum, la chat, i siti e tutto il resto).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma mi stavo chiedendo, giusto per fare chiarezza: il nome che stiamo cercando è per creare un gruppo abbastanza ufficiale di appassionati italiani (o cmq che parlano italiano) dedicato a Gentoo, sulla flasa riga del Gufi et similia?
> 
> Scopi del gruppo quali sarebbero? Organizzare raduni, vendere magliette, adesivi e gadget, organizzare la presenza del gruppo "italofilo" alle varie manifestazioni e cosette del genere (la doc credo avanzi, visto che già ci pensano egregiamente su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia)? Insomma, gestire tutto ciò che è gentoo in Italia (e zone che parlano Italiano)?
> 
> Se così fosse, avremo bisogno di un sito web e dunque di spazio? Di uno statuto?
> ...

 

L'idea che mi sono fatto io e' proprio questa (o piu' che un'idea e' un sogno). Il probelma di 

questa cosa e' cercare gente con tempo e volonta'. Un coordinatore l'abbiamo quasi trovato

vero Shev...  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

io continuo a votare per Gif

Gentoo

Italian

Fans

Poi potremmo anke fare un adesivo con scritto una cosa tipo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <html>
> 
> <img src="gentoo.GIF">
> ...

 

----------

## Peach

update update update... direi che ci siamo con i nomi...

ora se qualcuno ha un colpo di matto e tira fuori un alias decente beh... che si fa? si include di nuovo? naaaaaaa

bastano questi secondo me.. e poi quello scelto verrà posto sulla t-shirt... e ci mancherebbe!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## hellraiser

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma mi stavo chiedendo, giusto per fare chiarezza: il nome che stiamo cercando è per creare un gruppo abbastanza ufficiale di appassionati italiani (o cmq che parlano italiano) dedicato a Gentoo, sulla flasa riga del Gufi et similia?
> 
> Scopi del gruppo quali sarebbero? Organizzare raduni, vendere magliette, adesivi e gadget, organizzare la presenza del gruppo "italofilo" alle varie manifestazioni e cosette del genere (la doc credo avanzi, visto che già ci pensano egregiamente su gentoo.it e gentoo-italia)? Insomma, gestire tutto ciò che è gentoo in Italia (e zone che parlano Italiano)?
> 
> Se così fosse, avremo bisogno di un sito web e dunque di spazio? Di uno statuto?
> ...

 

Ottimo idea...cosa bella e interessante...

----------

## paolo

GIC è proprio figo  :Smile: 

Per lo statuto penso basti dare uno sguardo in giro a quello dei vari LUG  :Razz: 

Per le finalità... bhè... proprio quelle! Già mi vedo al prossimo webbit a masterizzare cd di Gentoo personalizzati da noi dei GIC  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(fantastico troppo?)

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## wildoSo

GENIT (gentoo italia)

GENIC (gentoo Italia Crew)

c'ho provato   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (fantastico troppo?)
> 
> 

 

Decisamente no, anche perchè non stiamo sognando, stiamo gettando le basi per qualcosa di concreto, che per essere realizzato dipende solo da noi  :Wink: 

Adesso lascio passare il fatidico ferragosto, poi vado a vedere che posso fare per dominio (anche se tocca aspettare che si decida il nome) e spazio web (che spero mi diano su server gentoo). Dobbiamo poi decidere come organizzarci per dare vita al tutto, se è meglio creare una ML a parte cui si iscrive chi vuole collaborare, se continuare con Topic su questo forum o che altro (per me fa lo stesso, tanto in ogni caso sarà aperto a tutti senza distinzione).

----------

## _Echelon_

perche non semplicemente Gentoo User Group (GUP) ? Si rifa ai simili LUG (Linux User Group)

----------

## cerri

Perche' mancherebbe la parte "italian"...

CMQ 'GENI' a me non piace proprio  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Perche' mancherebbe la parte "italian"...
> 
> CMQ 'GENI' a me non piace proprio 

 

Mi aggrego a cerri.

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Perche' mancherebbe la parte "italian"...
> 
> CMQ 'GENI' a me non piace proprio  
> 
> Mi aggrego a cerri.

 

Anche io mi aggrego. Così sembra che ci riteniamo geni al di fuori della media umana

----------

## bsolar

COmunità Gentoo Linux Italia Ospitante (anche) Non Italiani.

----------

## realthing

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> COmunità Gentoo Linux Italia Ospitante (anche) Non Italiani.

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> COmunità Gentoo Linux Italia Ospitante (anche) Non Italiani.

 

Potente. Pero' se uno chiede "Chi siete voi?"

----------

## bsolar

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Potente. Pero' se uno chiede "Chi siete voi?"

 

Gli rispondiamo: "Fratelli tuoi!"  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *ScolaBirra wrote:*   Potente. Pero' se uno chiede "Chi siete voi?" 
> 
> Gli rispondiamo: "Fratelli tuoi!" 

 

 :Laughing: 

Nemmeno a me convince molto GENI (bella scoperta, credo che tutti quelli che non hanno votato per questo nome ne preferissero un'altro  :Razz:  ), però se vogliamo fare le cose in modo democratico dovremo adattarci. O qualcuno sta meditando la rivolta e la rivoluzione?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Nemmeno a me convince molto GENI (bella scoperta, credo che tutti quelli che non hanno votato per questo nome ne preferissero un'altro  ), però se vogliamo fare le cose in modo democratico dovremo adattarci. O qualcuno sta meditando la rivolta e la rivoluzione?  

 

un bel fork?  di già?       :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Echelon_

io non mi so decidere... non mi piace nessuno di quelli proposti  :Sad: 

----------

## akiross

Gentoo Italia Network   :Laughing: 

----------

## `xin`

GiUG = Gentoo italian User Group

che ne dite ? ciaoz  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

 *Benve wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *cerri wrote:*   Perche' mancherebbe la parte "italian"...
> 
> CMQ 'GENI' a me non piace proprio  
> 
> Mi aggrego a cerri. 
> ...

 Idem vedi come sopra.

Koma

----------

## Sym

 *`xin` wrote:*   

> GiUG = Gentoo italian User Group
> 
> che ne dite ? ciaoz 

 

Mi piace!   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*    *ScolaBirra wrote:*   Potente. Pero' se uno chiede "Chi siete voi?" 
> 
> Gli rispondiamo: "Fratelli tuoi!"  
> 
> Nemmeno a me convince molto GENI (bella scoperta, credo che tutti quelli che non hanno votato per questo nome ne preferissero un'altro  ), però se vogliamo fare le cose in modo democratico dovremo adattarci. O qualcuno sta meditando la rivolta e la rivoluzione?  

 

Comunque ha ragione Shev siamo decocratici quindi a me va bene

quello che sceglie la maggioranza.

----------

## codadilupo

Gorki

Gentoo

???

???

kids

italia

La prima proposta enigmistica: riempi le caselle mancanti !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

organization

roboanti

----------

## akiross

si, pero' GENI non e' adatto per un USER GRUP

GENtoo Italia potrebbe essere un sito, un user group, l'abbieviazione di una mailing list eccetera... secondo me si deve far capire che e' il nostro user group

o no?

----------

## ScolaBirra

Boh, provo la mia ricorsiva

EMERGENTI=EMERgenti GENTooniani Italia (Italofoni)

Quello che mi piaceva e' che c'e' dentro anche emerge 

 :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Boh, provo la mia ricorsiva
> 
> EMERGENTI=EMERgenti GENTooniani Italia (Italofoni)
> 
> 

 

Questo è decisamente molto carino e simpatico. Non so se adatto a un gruppo (imho si) o che altro (magari un po' lungo, in italiano suona un po' strano o enigmatico, etc)  ma devo dire che mi piace molto, complimenti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

Questa e' l'ultima che posto, giuro  :Wink:  !

GIFT (non e' stata gia' proposta, vero ?)

Gentoo Italian Fans Tribe

Coda

P.S.: cmq mi piace decisamente emergenti, per una serie di ragioni: il gruppo e' nuovo, e quindi e' emergente; c'e' dentro la parola emerge, c'e' la parola genti (e, mi pare di capire, siamo varie genti, oltreche' *gente strana*  :Wink: ), la parola e' italiana che e' cio' che cercavamo: una parola italiana che descrivesse il gruppo dei gentooniani italiani; e' ricorsiva, nella migliore tradizione degli acronimi hackers (GNU, a non solo,  docet).

----------

## `xin`

emergenti.org ... FIGO !!! bella idea compliementi  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

EMERGENTI mi piace di piu' che geni. Quindi do un voto anche io

----------

## hellraiser

ripropongo il solito markio di giocattoli...

Gentoo Italian Group GIG   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Azzeriamo, inseriamo le nuove entry e ripartiamo?

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Azzeriamo, inseriamo le nuove entry e ripartiamo?

 

Io aprirei un nuovo poll per scegliere se azzerare e ripartire oppure no!   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, imho si può anche fare, basta però che prima si dica chiaramente che le nuove proposte sono chiuse (quindi chi vuole farne di nuove si affretti), oppure tra due settimane siamo di nuovo al punto di partenza. Scegliamo un set di nomi e facciamo il poll tra quelli.

Ultima cosa: io darei delle linee guida per la scelta dei nomi, mi spiego. L'acronimo/sigla che vogliamo deve soddisfare alcune caratteristiche che mi par di capire tutti vogliamo, del tipo:

- la sigla/acronimo deve suonare in modo carino anche da sola (tipo GENI che da solo indica persone inteligentissime, GIC che gioca sull'assonanza con Geek, EMERGENTI che indica un gruppo che sta prendendo la ribalta, etc)

- deve essere facilmente pronunciabile (quindi non sigle stile codice fiscale)

- deve contenere almeno le parole Gentoo e Italia (e derivate, quindi Gentooisti, Gentooniani, Italofoni, etc)

- le lettere dell'acronimo devono ovviamente indicare il nome del gruppo (altrimenti che acronimo è?  :Razz:  Quindi tipo GIFT - Gentoo Italian Fans Tribe; GIC - Gentoo Italian Choice etc)

Quindi se siete d'accordo potremmo rifare questo poll in modo più ufficiale e definitivo, creando una specie di contest con regole da rispettare e tempo massimo per votare.

Può funzionare?

----------

## dnix

ok ok ok, ma la ricorsione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Azzeriamo, inseriamo le nuove entry e ripartiamo? 
> 
> Io aprirei un nuovo poll per scegliere se azzerare e ripartire oppure no!  
> 
> Scherzi a parte, imho si può anche fare, basta però che prima si dica chiaramente che le nuove proposte sono chiuse (quindi chi vuole farne di nuove si affretti), oppure tra due settimane siamo di nuovo al punto di partenza. Scegliamo un set di nomi e facciamo il poll tra quelli.
> ...

 

Direi che l'idea e' buona. Io lascerei ancora qualche settimana magari

qualcuno propone nuove idee. Poi avvierei il poll che sara' definitivo.

----------

## bsolar

Non ricordo se gli utenti abbiano questa possibilità ma NON editate la poll (incluso il testo del post) o incasinate il database.

Potete però postare una nuova poll (definitiva...) dopo averne discusso le opzioni qui.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potete però postare una nuova poll (definitiva...) dopo averne discusso le opzioni qui.

 

Certo, l'aveva specificato anche il buon xlyz in passato. In ogni caso anche per un discorso di chiarezza andrà aperto un nuovo topic, questo a lungo andare rischia di intimorire (per lunghezza) chi non ha seguito il discorso invogliando la gente a votare "a caso" senza capire le motivazioni, pregi e difetti dell'uno e dell'altro nome (imho)

 *dnix wrote:*   

> ok ok ok, ma la ricorsione?

 

Io ho solo proposto alcune regole, tutto qui, ovviamente potete aggiungerne quante volete (senza esagerare), stiamo decidendo insieme, non solo io  :Very Happy: 

Cmq sulla ricorsione andrei con la mano più leggera, perchè nessuno qui ha proposto nulla di davvero ricorsivo (in tradizione hacker naturalmente), quindi tutti gli acronimi andrebbero rivisti o scartati. L'unico che si è avvicinato è EMERGENTI, che cmq non è perfettamente ricorsivo (se lo fosse dovrebbe essere tipo Emergenti Mqualcosa etc, in pratica la prima lettera del nome è data dal nome stesso. Ho un vecchio video di Stallman in cui lo spiega bene)

Ora basta, ho parlato anche troppo, a voi il palco  :Wink: 

----------

## dnix

e... IGI -> Igi Gentoo Italia  :Smile: 

cosi lo facciamo oltre che ricorsivo anche ... (capicuo in spagnolo, ma non mi ricordo in italiano...)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *dnix wrote:*   

> e... IGI -> Igi Gentoo Italia 
> 
> cosi lo facciamo oltre che ricorsivo anche ... (capicuo in spagnolo, ma non mi ricordo in italiano...) 

 

E' una parola palindroma

----------

## dnix

grazie! non mi veniva proprio e non ho un dizionario a portata. comunque non e' male no? almeno e' in spirito GNU...

----------

## GabrieleB

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Azzeriamo, inseriamo le nuove entry e ripartiamo?

 

Azz ... appena tornato dalle ferie, in pieno download della 1.4 final, mi proponete un topic così ???

GENTILI: GENToo Italia Linux Initiative

GENTAGLIA: GENToo-Addicted Gnu Linux Italian Association (anche se credo Gnu non vada associata a Gentoo)

GENIALE: GENtoo Italian Assocation Linux Equalchecosa (ma qui esce anche un GENITALE, che mi piace meno)

GECHI: GEntoo CHannel Italia (questa mi piace ...)

GIGI: Gigi Is Gentoo Italia (per i fan della ricorsività)

GINA: Gentoo Italia National Association

Ok, Ok, lo so ... ho preso troppo sole in testa ...

----------

## realthing

Sei un genio!!!

Gentaglia (a parte il disocrso Gnu che non so se va bene) e GIGI sono fantastiche!

----------

## Benve

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Azzeriamo, inseriamo le nuove entry e ripartiamo? 
> 
> Azz ... appena tornato dalle ferie, in pieno download della 1.4 final, mi proponete un topic così ???
> 
> GENTILI: GENToo Italia Linux Initiative
> ...

 

Tutte stupende. Bella GECHI. Pensate al logo

----------

## cerri

Propongo: nuove proposte fino al 24 Agosto, dopo di che poll!

----------

## koma

gechi è fighissima  :Smile:  davvero e poi sto pensando a un paio di immagini mooolto interessanti

----------

## GabrieleB

 *koma wrote:*   

> gechi è fighissima  davvero e poi sto pensando a un paio di immagini mooolto interessanti

 

Beh ... per il logo si fa presto: la testa di un geco è più o meno triangolare, più tozza di quella delle nostre lucertole, più o meno come ... LA G DI GENTOO !!! 

Pensa al logo ufficiale (la G) come alla testa ed aggiungi il corpo del geco alla sinistra della G (magari questo era il disegno divino di chi ha pensato il logo, chissà). Io con Gimp e Photoshop non mi ci metto nemmeno, che non so neanche da che parte si inizi. Qualche volontario vuole provarci ?

	Gabriele

----------

## `xin`

un idea buttata li in 1 minuto e 30 secondi....

[img:8b65f2779a]http://xin.altervista.org/gecogen.jpg[/img:8b65f2779a]

cmq a me piace di + emergenti  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Bello! Prova a colorare il corpo di bianco/rosso/verde...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Bello! Prova a colorare il corpo di bianco/rosso/verde... 

 

Ehm, con tutto il rispetto, ma prima di pensare al logo (per quanto bello o be fatto) non dovremmo scegliere il nome? Conviene finire una cosa prima di iniziarne altre, o rischiamo di non finirne neppure una. Anche perchè il logo sarà legato al nome (e avrà il suo bel contest, vedo già Peach che scalpita!  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Bello! Prova a colorare il corpo di bianco/rosso/verde...  
> 
> Ehm, con tutto il rispetto, ma prima di pensare al logo (per quanto bello o be fatto) non dovremmo scegliere il nome? Conviene finire una cosa prima di iniziarne altre, o rischiamo di non finirne neppure una. Anche perchè il logo sarà legato al nome (e avrà il suo bel contest, vedo già Peach che scalpita!  )

 

/me pensa che Shev sia molto saggio.

----------

## cerri

Era solo una curiosità  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Benve

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Bello! Prova a colorare il corpo di bianco/rosso/verde...  
> 
> Ehm, con tutto il rispetto, ma prima di pensare al logo (per quanto bello o be fatto) non dovremmo scegliere il nome? Conviene finire una cosa prima di iniziarne altre, o rischiamo di non finirne neppure una. Anche perchè il logo sarà legato al nome (e avrà il suo bel contest, vedo già Peach che scalpita!  )

 

Comunque un motivo per scegliere il nome è anche il logo che gli andrà associato. Ovviamente non si deve già fare il logo, solo pensare come potrebbe essere.

----------

## bibi[M]

non avete messo goonies   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Razz: 

Io comunque mi astengo perché sono tutti bellissimi   :Smile: 

----------

## morellik

Sono tutti veramente carini   :Very Happy: 

Si potrebbe quasi far partire un pollone micidiale.   :Twisted Evil: 

morellik

----------

## bsolar

E qualcosa di latineggiante tipo...

GENtoo ITALIA?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> E qualcosa di latineggiante tipo...
> 
> GENtoo ITALIA?

 

Cosa intendevi GENtoo ITALIa?

----------

## BlueRaven

Butto lì una proposta tristissima: G.I. Force (da leggersi Gentoo Italian Force).

Mi sono ispirato alla denominazione non ufficiale dei Navy Seals americani, che vengono chiamati con affetto G.I. Joe.

Ecco, noi siamo proprio come loro: una comunità piccola, ma agguerrita e con le contropalle!   :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda il logo, non credo dovrebbe essere un problema trovare qualcosa in tema.

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cosa intendevi GENtoo ITALIa?

 

No, ho detto "latineggiante".  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Cosa intendevi GENtoo ITALIa? 
> 
> No, ho detto "latineggiante". 

 

Era solo per essere chiari   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Cosa intendevi GENtoo ITALIa? 
> 
> No, ho detto "latineggiante". 

 

Scusa, ma non vedo il latineggio   :Embarassed: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Cosa intendevi GENtoo ITALIa? 
> 
> No, ho detto "latineggiante".  
> 
> Scusa, ma non vedo il latineggio  
> ...

 

ok... ora ho visto   :Shocked:  il latineggio....

Coda

----------

## shev

Visto che il thread pare essersi spento, direi che è ora di dare il via all'ultima e definitiva versione del sondaggio, quello ufficiale che decreterà il nome del gruppo. Datemi un'oretta per preparare per bene il poll (voglio mettere tutti i nomi proposti con spiegazione del perchè del nome), poi ve lo posto qui sotto per vedere se è completo e se vi va bene domani (per dare tempo a tutti di controllare) apro il poll effettivo. Può andare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Visto che il thread pare essersi spento, direi che è ora di dare il via all'ultima e definitiva versione del sondaggio, quello ufficiale che decreterà il nome del gruppo. Datemi un'oretta per preparare per bene il poll (voglio mettere tutti i nomi proposti con spiegazione del perchè del nome), poi ve lo posto qui sotto per vedere se è completo e se vi va bene domani (per dare tempo a tutti di controllare) apro il poll effettivo. Può andare?

 

Io direi che va bene l'ora e' buona.

----------

## shev

Questa votazione ha la finalità di scegliere il nome ufficiale del Gruppo italiano (o di coloro che parlano italiano  :Wink:  ) degli Utenti Gentoo.

PRIMA DI VOTARE LEGGETE CON ATTENZIONE QUESTO POST!!!

Questo gruppo si vuole porre come punto di riferimento ufficiale italiano per tutto ciò che concerne il mondo Gentoo in Italia (e Svizzera italiana). Il Gruppo si occuperà dell'organizzazione della presenza Gentoo alle varie manifestazioni (webbit, linux day, etc), della creazione e distribuzione delle magliette e dei gadget gentoo e altre iniziative del genere.

Dopo una lunga discussione ed un primo poll, i nomi proposti sono stati i seguenti (con relativa motivazione del nome). Prima di vedere l'elenco però alcune precisazioni: il nome dovrà possibilmente essere carino, facilmente pronunciabile, semi-ricorsivo, acronimo contente almeno una G per Gentoo e una I per Italia/italiano/italofono, etc. (le varie lettere dell'acronimo potranno poi essere riviste e migliorate una volta scelto il nome definitivo. Quindi un Italian potrà diventare Italia, Italofono etc Importante adesso è scegliere il nome).

- GGI(Gruppo Gentoo Italia)

Acronimo, se al posto di Gruppo si mette GGI è pure perfettamente ricorsivo: GGI Gentoo Italia

- GIF o FIG (Gentoo Italian Fans o Fan Italiani di Gentoo)

Suono facile da pronunciare, acronimo corretto

- GUPI (Gruppo Utenti Portage Italia)

Facile da pronunciare, manca la parola Gentoo nell'acronimo.

- GENI (GENtoo Italia)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (geni = pesone geniali), acronimo corretto, logo facile da realizzare

- GDG (Gente Di Gentoo)

Acronimo corretto, manca Italia ma è però composto da parole in italiano 

- GIC (Gentoo Italian Club/Clan)

Facile da pronunciare, gioca sull'assonanza con la parola inglese geek, acronimo corretto, logo facile da realizzare

- GiUG (Gentoo italian User Group) 

Acronimo corretto, facile da pronunciare

- EMERGENTI (EMERgenti GENTooniani Italia (Italofoni))

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (emergenti=persone che emergono, si fannoi notare, crescono), acronimo corretto e semi-ricorsivo.

- GIFT (Gentoo Italian Fans Tribe)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in inglese (gift=dono, regalo), acronimo corretto

- GENTAGLIA (GENToo-Addicted Gnu Linux Italian Association) 

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (gentaglia=brutta gentee, gente losca. Ovviamente in senso buono, ironico), acronimo corretto

- GECHI (GEntoo CHannel Italia (ndShev: o GEntoo CH I   <-- svizzera italia  :Razz:  ) )

Facile da pronunciare, di senso compiuto in italiano (gechi=animaletto simile al camaleonte, alla lucertola, un po' più paffuto, con zampe appiccicose. cercate su google se non lo conoscete  :Razz: ), acronimo corretto, logo di immediata realizzazione

- GENITALIA (GENtoo ITALIA)

Facile da pronunciare, di senso semi-compiuto in italiano, aria latineggiante, acronimo corretto

----------

## shev

Quello precedente sarà il post che aprirà il poll. Prima di aprirlo vorrei che chi fosse interessato lo leggesse, mi facesse notare errori, dimenticanze, omissioni o aggiunte, in modo da fare le cose per bene e chiudere definitivamente questo argomento.

Direi che fino a domani sera (aka lunedì 25 agosto), ore 8 non aprirò il poll, in modo che ci sia la possibilità per tutti di leggere questi post, dopodichè se non ci saranno obiezioni daremo il via ufficiale alla votazione, che direi di fare durare dalle due settimane ad un mese.

Attendo feedback  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: soprattutto i promotori dell'uno o dell'altro nome, dicano se la descrizione, le motivazioni per votare il loro nome sono corrette e complete o se devo integrarle con altre cose o modificarle.

----------

## Peach

Salve a tutti, colgo l'occasione per salutarvi al mio rientro e specialmente shev che si è incaricato di aprire il post per domani  :Smile: 

A me va benissimo direi che ci sta pienamente, in questi due giorni lavorerò sulla maglietta nel tempo che potrò dedicarci per via di un lavoro di un paio di settimane che mi hanno affibiato.

Ora chiudo il poll e appena shev apre il poll lo link nel caso qualche folle volesse continuare a rispondere qui  :Smile: 

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Prima di aprirlo vorrei che chi fosse interessato lo leggesse, mi facesse notare errori, dimenticanze, omissioni o aggiunte, in modo da fare le cose per bene e chiudere definitivamente questo argomento. 

 

Mi sembra tutto a posto

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, colgo l'occasione per salutarvi al mio rientro e specialmente shev che si è incaricato di aprire il post per domani 

 

Bentornato Peach

----------

